# مساعده في المقابله لشركه شلمبرجير للمهندسين



## امبراطورSQU (27 أغسطس 2007)

انا سجلت في شركه شلمبرجير في سلطنه عمان بصفتي مهندس وتخصصي ميكاترونكس

فياليت حد يخبرني عن طبيعه المقابله معهم وشو طبيعه الاسئله 

الي عنده شرح مفصل عن طبيعه المقابله في شلمبرجير ارجو انه يخبرني؟؟؟؟؟

والي يحب يقدم لي نصايح كيف اتصرف وكيف اجاوب يتفضل؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الطيبات (28 أغسطس 2007)

ما عندي خبرة عن طبيعة المقابلة بس عندي نصيحه:
ليش ما تسأل زملائك اللي قبلك عن بيعة المقابلات 
أو حتى تستعين بدكاترة القسم عندكم 
وممكن تأخذ معلومات حتى مع الناس اللي عملت مقابلة مع شركات مجااتها
قريبه من شركه شلمبرجير 
وبالتوفيق


----------

